

Windows 8 app designs - kanebennett
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/11/10/25-inspiring-windows-8-app-designs/

======
huhtenberg
Is it me or does every single app on the list looks like a web app?

That is to say that every app does its own thing as far as the design is
concerned. Excluding the lack of 3D decorations and skeumorphisms, there's
little consistency in their look and feel. Not necessarily a bad thing, but
that's a new push in a direction of one-design-per-app for a desktop OS.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, not exactly. In Windows 8, Apps can have very different designs, but
they use common interface elements and interactions. For example, there are
many styles of app bars, but they all come up with a right click.

------
dhawalhs
Bing travel is pretty good to and comes with 360 degree panoramas. My
favourite is ESPN Cricinfo app. Some screenshots: imgur.com/a/pEPSA

~~~
NZ_Matt
The Cricinfo app is stunning, I was blown away when I first used it.

I hope a lot of other developers use it as inspiration for what is possible
with the Metro UI, too many apps follow the same cookie cutter templates with
no real thought behind them.

------
Derbasti
In my experience Metro apps work well in cases where I do not need to
multitask or where I do not like distractions. I like to read my feeds in
Metro and I like to write personal email in Metro.

Also, I quite like pinning things like twitter or IM into a Metro
sidebar/split next to my desktop. If I have multiple monitors connected, I
even fill the second monitor with Metro apps, for example a browser for
documentation.

But despite all that, my main work space is still the desktop and it is quite
hard to get real work done in a Metro-only environment. (Disclaimer: I am a
programmer)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I find that as a programmer I use the desktop most of the time - but still the
occasional metro app. I use the included mail app and pin it to the side, and
that works well.

------
dade_
About 7 of these apps could be called inspiring on a stretch, but the rest
should be called Visual Studio templates.

Good on Microsoft to make these templates to help developers get started, but
the new and fresh of WANM (Windows Application Not-Metro) is quickly starting
to look like tired PowerPoint and Front Page templates.

I'm going to start calling it WANuM Style. I can hear the theme music already.

~~~
sjmulder
The reason they look so much like the VS templates (on which many are probably
based) is that the VS templates implement the very precisely set out UI
guidelines. Microsoft wants to have a set of very consistent UI patterns,
which I wholly commend.

------
chris_wot
Flipping through them, only a few jump out at me as inspiring :( the drawing
app looks great, as does the tv app.

I think it might have something to do with a lot of empty screen real estate
for some of these apps.

------
kenjackson
I'm surprised they missed Netflix, as it's the best Netflix design anywhere
(iPad, web, Android, XBox, etc...).

I've actually been surprised how often I am using "apps" rather than the web
version on a full blown Win8 box that does NOT have touch.

~~~
ethana
I burned through 2 entire seasons of Walking Dead on Netflix on the Surface.
Definitely prefer it compare to the Netflix app on my TV, Xbox, and the
browser(ugh!).

When more stuff like HBO, Showtimes, etc are available I would definitely see
the Metro thing replacing my HTPC setup. Add Kinect support Microsoft!

------
kjemperud
Nice designs :)

